# Tenancy Contracts



## albacridhe (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi there - been in Dubai now for 5 weeks and started looking around for somewhere to live. 

Does anyone have a copy of a standard/ reasonable tenancy contract or know where to find one? Just want to make sure we're not going to sign up to something out of the norm.

Many thanks


----------

